# GURU NANAK IN ASTARKHAN (RUSSIA)



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Feb 22, 2017)

*GURU NANAK IN ASTARKHAN (RUSSIA)*
Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal




*Astrakhan*is situated in southern Russia in the Volga Delta on eleven islands of the Caspian Depression formed by the Volga River close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea. The region is a part of the Southern Federal District and is a border region: by land it borders on the Republic of Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Iran, Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan by sea. Its diverse population of 520,339 [1] (2010 census) includes one hundred ethnicities and fourteen religious denominations. [2] Astrakhan is famous for its cultural traditions, dating back to the remote past. Representatives of over 140 nations and nationalities live here. All world religions have found here their adherents. Poet Velimir Khlebnikov called Astrakhan the triangle of Christ, Mohammed and Buddha.  In spite of its multinational structure, Astrakhan has always been and still remains one of the most politically stable regions of Russia.  It is the oldest economic and cultural center of the Lower Volga [2] and calledthe southernmost outpost of Russia and the Caspian capital. It is rich in exotic plants.The distance to Moscowby road is 1,411 kilometers (877 mi). Astrakhan itself was first mentioned by travelers in the early 13th century as Xacitarxan. Tamerlane burnt it to the ground in 1395. From 1459 to 1556, Xacitarxan was the capital of Astarkhan. The ruins of this medieval settlement were found by archaeologists 12 km upstream from the modern-day city. In 1556, the khanate was conquered by Ivan the terrible, who had a new fortress, or Kremlin, built on a steep hill overlooking the Volga in 1558. This year is traditionally considered to be the foundation of the modern city.[14] In the 17th century, the city was developed as a Russian gate to the Orient. Many merchants from Armenia, Safavid Persia, Mughal India and Khiv Khanatesettled in the town, giving it a cosmopolitan character.[3]​
  The Indo- Russian trade started since 1469 when a Russian traveller, Afanasij Nikitin reached India for trading. [4] The Russian census in 1556 confirms of some Indian traders in the south of Russia. Asthrakhan is in the south region of Russia. An Indian Serai was built in 1625 and an Indian Square was built by local govt. in 1649. [5]

  The editor of The Calcutta Review, 1858[6] states---"The Seikhs have a shrine in Asthrakhan, and another in some obscure place on the shore of Red Sea, which Khalsas view with the same veneration that the Christian of the middle ages viewed Jeruslem, and the Moslems of all the ages have viewed Macca and Medina---."




*  Astarkhan in the background of Volga River*
  Prof. Gurmukh Singh a Prof. of Punjabi Language at Oriental College, Lahore made a statement in 1878 about the existence of Astrakhan Gurdwara to commemorate Guru Nanak’s visit.



  “Japu Vanshi of Multan went to Russia in early part of sixteenth century. Both Guru Nanak and Mardana Ji ……. visited Asthrakhan and stayed at the house of Japu Vanshi, a trader from Sukkur, Sindh (“Bhagat Jo Bhagata Ohri Japu Vanshi Sev Kamave--" Varan Bhai Gurdas, Var 11, Pauri 14) [7]. At Astrakhan The Guru addressed the traders to do "Sukirat" (Fair trade). Guru Nanak spent some days with Japu- Vanshi and made him the preacher of China, Korea and Japan etc. They left for Nanking and Shanghai  (China), North Korea and  Kobe ( Japan). Japu Vansi is stated to have made a dharamsal to commemorate Guru Nanak’s visit to Astarkhan. [8]



*The Calmai Market or Principal Square, in a sketch of 1669 (by  Voyages of John Sturys)[8] *

Professor Gurmukh Singh's statement was confirmed by S. Karam Singh Historian [9][10]. The statement mentioned:

*Sirdar Karam Singh's clarification in" Katak ki Visakh, 1912.*

  Astrakhan airport is class III international airport with capacity of 400 passengers per hour. There are international and charter flights to Turkmenistan, Ukraine, Kazakhstan (Alma-Aty) and other CIS and foreign countries. From May to September direct trains run from Moscow to Astrakhan every other day. Carriage with numbered reserved seats cost RUR 1,600 one way. International transport corridor E-40 “West-East” crosses Astrakhan region. It links Western and Eastern Europe with Kazakhstan, Central Asia and China through the south of Russia.

*Reference*

[1] Russian Federal State Statistics Service (2011), Federal State Statistics Service, RetrievedJune 29,2012.
[2] Wikisourcehas the text of a 1911 Encyclopedia Britannicaarticle about Astarkhan.
[3] Wikitravel Retrieved February 27, 2016
[4]The Merchant of Moscovy 1580-1650.
[5] The Calcutta Review, 1858, p.. 2510,
[6] Indian Dispora in Central Asia and its Trade, 1550-1900.
[7] Brahmjagdish Singh, 2009, Varan Bhai Gurdas, Panth te Prasang, Waris Shah Foundation, Amritsar.
[8] Karam Singh Historian, 1912, Katak Ki Visakh, Lahore Book Shop, Lahore, 1932, p, 61 
[9] Gurdwara Sahib at Calmai Market or Principal Square in Asthrakhan ( Russia) ( by courtesy of Google Image).
[10] Satguru Nanak Sahib in Asthrakhan ( Russia).


----------

